# Rest in Peace Carly!!!



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I didnt know Carly personally but reading her story really upset me and touched me. I sent a note to the paper asking them to forward it to George Leath. I wanted everyone to read about a brave girl that tragically didnt make it but fought a long time to stay with her Dad. May they find comfort in her memories and love. 









http://www.jacksonville.com/sports/outdoors/2008-12-07/survival_instinct


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

What a sad story.. it brought tears to my eyes.. especially at the end when he said there are scratch marks on the bow! What a horrible memory to look at those! Rest in peace Carly!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is heartbreaking - Run free, play hard and sleep softly Carly


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carly*

Carly you are an angel!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

What a heartbreaking experience to go through.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

OH, this story breaks my heart. Poor Carly.. what a trooper she was.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How heartbreaking. What an awful experience, I'm so sorry for these guys.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so saddened to read this.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

What a terrible tragedy. That poor man. Just awful.

R.I.P. Gorgeous Carly


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Rest in peace, sweet Carly.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

What a terrifying experience....with a terribly sad outcome. I'm all teared-up after reading this. 

Rest in peace Dear Carley

~Jackie


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I read all your posts first and think I've decided not to read this. Would like to say RIP to Carly though.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> I read all your posts first and think I've decided not to read this. Would like to say RIP to Carly though.


I am the same as twinny i read all your post but could not bring myself to read this one RIP sweet Carly.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Too sad


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rest in peace Dear Carley


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am wiping tears after eading this. Bless her heart!


----------

